# Travel Destinations > North America >  Looking for transport for a trip to Portugal

## petrderbikov

Looking for transport for a trip to Portugal. Can anyone suggest something? I've heard that the train is the most convenient transport but I don't like trains. I would probably like to take a bus. Maybe someone has a site where I can rent a bus?

----------


## jasonukirov

The best transport for traveling is the bus, and it's already a very well-known fact. Mobility and speed of travel, both between cities and between countries. Which is very convenient. - The cost of a bus tour is the advantage that most often determines the choice in their favor. It is no secret that the cost of bus tours allows many who wish to go abroad at all! I definitely advise you to get a portugal coach hire.

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

I agree that the best transport for traveling is the bus

----------

